# New home. Dedicated movie theater room help!



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, been a long while since i have been on here. In the process of purchasing a home, it has a room that is going to be turned into a dedicated home theater/ man cave. 


It will be used primarily for movies, sports, and video games. The room already is raised by two stairs, so it almost has one riser already built in. You can see the pictures i attached. Anyways, i am wanting to do a projector setup. I am guessing the furthest seat in the room will be about 18 feet away. 

I already have a surround sound setup. It consist of PSB Image T6 tower speakers and center channel. And a chase home theater 18.2 subwoofer. I think they changed the name of it now or something? All i need is a new receiver. 

But always, just looking for info on projectors and screens. Im not positive on what kind i need, i have researched the different kinds but still not positive. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you going to sit, and where do you want the screen?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was thinking the wall that the book shelf is currently on would be where the screen goe. I would just tear out the bookshelf and have it there. 

For the seating i figured i would put it on the opposite wall, on the raised part of the floor. If the room permits i figured i could put the first row down below the stairs, the second row on the raised floor, and the final row i could build another riser and put it there, for a total of three rows. That is if room permits. 

Obviously the room will painted and the windows will be covered to control lighting as well.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

What is your budget for the projector and screen? When selecting a screen your first option is going to be fixed vs retractable, then aspect ratio (16:9/1.78:1 or 2.4:1). There are different options for retractable, like electronic vs manual. Also there is the option of acoustically transparent, which it doesn't look like you would have room for since you generally built out a false wall for those. Also if you want to know more about 2.4:1 search around for "Constant Image Height" or CIH.

As for projectors, you'll want to look at the resolution 1080p vs 720p and projection technology, LCD, DLP, or LCoS.Also since you have some constraints on your room on where the projector is mounted you'll want to look at min throw distance potentially.

Hope this helps!


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I figure my budget for the screen and projector would be 2500-3000. Im thinking it will be a fixed screen though as i don't see needing it to be retractable. I will have to check LCD, DLP and LCoS a little better as I'm still trying to learn. 

Once i measure how far away the projector will have to project, then i should be able to get a better idea of what projector would be best, correct?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Well the throw ratio is going to determine the size of screen, some projectors will allow a wider angle (bigger screen at less distance) for more info on that check here http://www.theprojectorpros.com/learn-s-learn-p-theater_throw_ratios.htm

And the reason I'm concerned for you on the distance/size is because you'll probably want to mount it somewhere on the flat part of the ceiling I'm guessing. 

Like anything else though, measurements help.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea the curved ceiling was my only concern, but i thought if i could get it mounted on the curved ceiling so that its still high enough and so that its out of everyones way i will do that. 


Still haven't closed yet but as soon as I'm able to i will get measurements. I have all these thoughts in my head about it, because my last "home theater setup" was just a small spare bedroom with a 42" plasma. So its definitely a big change.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome back to the HTS !! As far as projectors I sell only Sony, Epson and JVC ... They offer the best picture quality vs price and reliability... I use Screen Innovations Performance series for screens... they have a lifetime warranty on most of the models they sell and are very easy to install...

I agree with you idea to put the front row seating down and the second row up on the next step...

It looks like the back ceiling is restricted for mounting the projector because there is no access to the attic above it ... I could be wrong but it looks that way because of the sky light depth... so throw distance and mounting the projector are going to be a little tricky if this is the case...

On the front bookcase... If it were me I would cut the top section off and remount the top board for mounting equipment ...

Hope this helps , be glad to answer any questions about the equipment I install...


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I definitely don't want to cheap out. I imagine im going to end up doing a lot of modifications to the room. Until I get exact measurements, im not positive how to set it up. 

Definitely will be painting it, and doing some acoustic treatments. But like I said I don't want to cheap out on the projector and screen, I just need to figure out the different aspect ratios and all that, that still isn't making sense to me yet.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The EPSON 5030UB would be a great starting point ... the best picture you can get for under $3000

A typical 16 x 9 screen ratio is suitable for most scenario's ... Especially if you want to stay in this price range...


----------



## carodriguez1214 (Sep 12, 2014)

I would go with a epson projector 5030 ub or 3020 you will get a bang for your buck


----------

